# I've got my summer project



## i_am_mustang_man (Apr 27, 2007)

So, check this out first

http://www.edimensional.com/whattheheck.php



okay, good?

alright, so i saw this and decided i would guess it is a wii-mote capable NES cartridge.

then i thought, well hey, if he isn't making it, I should!

so... i'm going to do this over summer if ben heck isn't already


also, I am going to be using old NES consoles as wii-mote chargers, because that would be tight as hell.

it will look something like this

http://gearmedia.ign.com/gear/image/article/677/677770/messiah-generation-nex-20051220054829657.jpg



but with an old nes

get 4 old Nintendo's lined up, with cartridges in 'em 

it's gonna be pimp

photoshop renditions coming soon (i hope!)


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Apr 27, 2007)

here's the plan







this is the direction (sorry, only for righties so far) to be held for remote type action






this is the direction for using it on it's side (hopefully keys aren't backwards or can be swapped or whatnot)






The back. just thrown together, maybe the batteries can be made to not stick out?



the plan is to have it charge out the front with battery leads coming to the front of the cartridge. the IR beam thing will be there too, tons of space in that opening



so what do you think? think i would be worth my time?


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Apr 28, 2007)

i can't believe no one else thinks this is a good idea....


----------



## TSX420J (Apr 28, 2007)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> i can't believe no one else thinks this is a good idea....



It would be cooler to make the cartridge plays nes roms instead. I would never destroy a zelda cartridge.


----------



## craigo (Apr 29, 2007)

Maybe after all this time teh battery has expired ..thats a cool idea, go for it...maybe try a stock grey cart i dunno if teh gold finish will survive as a wiimote


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Apr 29, 2007)

the gold cart was because it's my favorite, i would prolly do it to a stock cartridge when i do it. maybe once i get all worked out i'll do it on zelda carts, but i just think the layout would be so sick


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 1, 2007)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> the gold cart was because it's my favorite, i would prolly do it to a stock cartridge when i do it. maybe once i get all worked out i'll do it on zelda carts, but i just think the layout would be so sick



Please!! Don't kill that shiny and gorgeous cart~ plz dooon't


----------

